# Anyone compiled partimage on Mac OS X Leopard?



## John Musbach (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm trying to do so but the configure script fails:

checking build system type... i386-apple-darwin9.0.0
checking host system type... i386-apple-darwin9.0.0
checking target system type... i386-apple-darwin9.0.0
checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
checking whether build environment is sane... yes
checking for gawk... no
checking for mawk... no
checking for nawk... no
checking for awk... awk
checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes
checking whether NLS is requested... yes
checking for msgfmt... no
checking for gmsgfmt... :
checking for xgettext... no
checking for msgmerge... no
checking for style of include used by make... GNU
checking for gcc... gcc
checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out
checking whether the C compiler works... yes
checking whether we are cross compiling... no
checking for suffix of executables...
checking for suffix of object files... o
checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes
checking whether gcc accepts -g... yes
checking for gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed
checking dependency style of gcc... gcc3
checking for ld used by GCC... /usr/libexec/gcc/i686-apple-darwin9/4.0.1/ld
checking if the linker (/usr/libexec/gcc/i686-apple-darwin9/4.0.1/ld)
is GNU ld... no
checking for shared library run path origin... /bin/sh:
./config.rpath: No such file or directory
done
checking for CFPreferencesCopyAppValue... yes
checking for CFLocaleCopyCurrent... yes
checking whether NLS is requested... yes
checking for GNU gettext in libc... no
checking for iconv... yes
checking how to link with libiconv... -liconv
checking for GNU gettext in libintl... no
checking whether to use NLS... no
checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /usr/bin/sed
checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /usr/bin/grep
checking for egrep... /usr/bin/grep -E
checking for ld used by gcc... /usr/libexec/gcc/i686-apple-darwin9/4.0.1/ld
checking if the linker (/usr/libexec/gcc/i686-apple-darwin9/4.0.1/ld)
is GNU ld... no
checking for /usr/libexec/gcc/i686-apple-darwin9/4.0.1/ld option to
reload object files... -r
checking for BSD-compatible nm... /usr/bin/nm -p
checking whether ln -s works... yes
checking how to recognize dependent libraries... pass_all
checking how to run the C preprocessor... gcc -E
checking for ANSI C header files... rm: conftest.dSYM: is a directory
rm: conftest.dSYM: is a directory
yes
checking for sys/types.h... yes
checking for sys/stat.h... yes
checking for stdlib.h... yes
checking for string.h... yes
checking for memory.h... yes
checking for strings.h... yes
checking for inttypes.h... yes
checking for stdint.h... yes
checking for unistd.h... yes
checking dlfcn.h usability... yes
checking dlfcn.h presence... yes
checking for dlfcn.h... yes
checking for g++... g++
checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes
checking whether g++ accepts -g... yes
checking dependency style of g++... gcc3
checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... g++ -E
checking for g77... no
checking for xlf... no
checking for f77... no
checking for frt... no
checking for pgf77... no
checking for cf77... no
checking for fort77... no
checking for fl32... no
checking for af77... no
checking for xlf90... no
checking for f90... no
checking for pgf90... no
checking for pghpf... no
checking for epcf90... no
checking for gfortran... no
checking for g95... no
checking for xlf95... no
checking for f95... no
checking for fort... no
checking for ifort... no
checking for ifc... no
checking for efc... no
checking for pgf95... no
checking for lf95... no
checking for ftn... no
checking whether we are using the GNU Fortran 77 compiler... no
checking whether accepts -g... no
checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 196608
checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -p output from gcc object... rm:
conftest.dSYM: is a directory
rm: conftest.dSYM: is a directory
rm: conftest.dSYM: is a directory
rm: conftest.dSYM: is a directory
ok
checking for objdir... .libs
checking for ar... ar
checking for ranlib... ranlib
checking for strip... strip
checking for correct ltmain.sh version... yes
rm: conftest.dSYM: is a directory
rm: conftest.dSYM: is a directory
checking if gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... rm:
conftest.dSYM: is a directory
no
checking for gcc option to produce PIC... -fno-common
checking if gcc PIC flag -fno-common works... rm: conftest.dSYM: is a directory
yes
checking if gcc static flag -static works... rm: conftest.dSYM: is a directory
no
checking if gcc supports -c -o file.o... rm: conftest.dSYM: is a directory
yes
checking whether the gcc linker
(/usr/libexec/gcc/i686-apple-darwin9/4.0.1/ld) supports shared
libraries... yes
checking dynamic linker characteristics... darwin9.0.0 dyld
checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate
checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes
checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes
checking whether to build shared libraries... yes
checking whether to build static libraries... yes
configure: creating libtool
appending configuration tag "CXX" to libtool
rm: conftest.dSYM: is a directory
rm: conftest.dSYM: is a directory
checking for ld used by g++... /usr/libexec/gcc/i686-apple-darwin9/4.0.1/ld
checking if the linker (/usr/libexec/gcc/i686-apple-darwin9/4.0.1/ld)
is GNU ld... no
checking whether the g++ linker
(/usr/libexec/gcc/i686-apple-darwin9/4.0.1/ld) supports shared
libraries... yes
checking for g++ option to produce PIC... -fno-common
checking if g++ PIC flag -fno-common works... rm: conftest.dSYM: is a directory
yes
checking if g++ static flag -static works... rm: conftest.dSYM: is a directory
no
checking if g++ supports -c -o file.o... rm: conftest.dSYM: is a directory
yes
checking whether the g++ linker
(/usr/libexec/gcc/i686-apple-darwin9/4.0.1/ld) supports shared
libraries... yes
checking dynamic linker characteristics... darwin9.0.0 dyld
checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate
appending configuration tag "F77" to libtool
checking for strerror in -lcposix... no
checking for gcc... (cached) gcc
checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... (cached) yes
checking whether gcc accepts -g... (cached) yes
checking for gcc option to accept ISO C89... (cached) none needed
checking dependency style of gcc... (cached) gcc3
checking for gcc... (cached) gcc
checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... (cached) yes
checking whether gcc accepts -g... (cached) yes
checking for gcc option to accept ISO C89... (cached) none needed
checking dependency style of gcc... (cached) gcc3
checking for ANSI C header files... (cached) yes
checking for gawk... (cached) awk
checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... (cached) yes
checking whether g++ accepts -g... (cached) yes
checking dependency style of g++... (cached) gcc3
checking how to run the C preprocessor... gcc -E
checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
checking whether ln -s works... yes
checking for special C compiler options needed for large files... no
checking for _FILE_OFFSET_BITS value needed for large files... no
rm: conftest.dSYM: is a directory
configure: error: Unsupported system type darwin9.0.0

Anyone else been able to do this and if so how? Anyone got any ideas
how to fix this error? Thanks!


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 15, 2007)

Remember that Leopard brings significant changes under the hood, lots of which have made this version of Mac OS X UNIX03 compliant and able to hold the title of being an official "UNIX".  It's possible that the version of partimage that you're using does not yet support this new version of Darwin (the Unix underbelly of OS X).  You might have to wait for the next revision of partimage.

Contact the developers for partimage and see if they could give you a timeframe for when support for Darwin 9 and Mac OS X Leopard will be provided.


----------



## John Musbach (Nov 15, 2007)

got configure script to work with --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu switch 
however it needs newt which fails to compile: 

cc -Wall -D_GNU_SOURCE -g -O2 -DUTF8 -fPIC -I/usr/include/slang 
-fPIC -c dialogboxes.c 
whiptail.c: In function 'menuSize': 
whiptail.c:199: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type 
whiptail.c: In function 'readTextFile': 
whiptail.c:299: error: storage size of 's' isn't known 
whiptail.c:302: warning: implicit declaration of function 'fstat' 
whiptail.c:299: warning: unused variable 's' 
whiptail.c: In function 'main': 
whiptail.c:469: warning: assignment discards qualifiers from pointer target type 
make: *** [whiptail.o] Error 1 
make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs.... 
checkboxtree.c: In function 'ctDraw': 
checkboxtree.c:446: warning: 'currRow' may be used uninitialized in 
this function 
checkboxtree.c:445: warning: 'spaces' may be used uninitialized in this function 

any ideas? 

thanks!


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 15, 2007)

Well, for one you're building for a Linux system which Leopard is not.  Darwin uses the Mach kernel and is based on code from NeXTSTEP and FreeBSD.  I don't know how much of it has changed with Leopard, but I know for sure that it's nothing based on the Linux kernel.

It seems as though it's detecting the build type but it doesn't have the proper support for the version of Darwin in Leopard.  Contact the developers for partimage and see when they'll come out with a version that supports Darwin 9.0.


----------



## John Musbach (Nov 17, 2007)

I have tried contacting them by the means they have provided: http://www.partimage.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=743 however it appears that the forums are quite inactive :-/


----------

